# Baza Furniture Shops



## jaggersmum (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi, I am moving to Cuevas Del Campo soon, does anyone know of good furniture shops for beds, sofas, wardrobes etc: nearby? I am guessing Baza?


----------



## madampicasso (Jun 28, 2015)

jaggersmum said:


> Hi, I am moving to Cuevas Del Campo soon, does anyone know of good furniture shops for beds, sofas, wardrobes etc: nearby? I am guessing Baza?


I`m also looking for furniture, what is Baza pls ?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

madampicasso said:


> I`m also looking for furniture, what is Baza pls ?


Its here.
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baza_(Granada)


----------

